# email problem



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am having a slight problem with my email, I have not gotten to the bottom of the problem yet, so people know. I can recieve I just can't send out at the moment. This will be fixed soon.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Alright just this once AGAIN I'll let you slide.







BQ


----------

